# Sydney share trading course?



## Supermansamxxx (24 October 2014)

Hello everyone im new here my name is sam nice to meet you!

Hey guys i have never brought a stock before and im 24 years old, i know this may sound funny to you, but i am extremely dedicated, i truly believe that to become successful in share trading one needs to have alot of EDUCATION, KNOWLEDGE, hardwork, analyze information and charts, learn, read news, be updated, its also a matter of personal attributes, to not be swayed by the masses and also is a requirement of personal characteristics and attributes and calmness, strategies and techniques also come into play, and im more than happy to dedicate 8-16 hours everyday to make it to the top. Ive got 55k capital at the moment, thank God, i know its not alot however i got all the determination required to make it to the top and become one of the best share traders in history.

Haha i sure know i have alot of talk going on hope you guys dont mind, however my question is this!

I have been extensively searching in sydney for some kind of share trading courses, which will take me from the beginnings to become advanced or expert, like a diploma in share trading, after extensively searching ive come accross alot of websites, such ass, PTT, or wealth wise or TAFE which supplies this course however it is ONLINE only.

So my question is, please, do any of you kind folks, know any kind of physical location in sydney, where they have some kind of seminar, share trading long 6 months or more course, or a one day seminar, or lecture, or event or whatever along these lines, because i really really want to enter some kind of classroom and learn some kind of course from basic to advanced or expert, and physically ask the people who are learning with me questions all the time, and where i can go, what i can do, and various questions which i have tonnes of questions, so please does anyone know anything like this within sydney?? Or some other recommended good online course, although dont worry about the online courses, there are alot of threads on this forum and ive already read them up, i want to know any physical location or any gathering in sydney where i can pop up, "Hey guys hows investing today and ask lotsa questions or form some kind of team or something"???

Thank you much and alot in advance thanks!!,


----------



## Nortorious (24 October 2014)

My recommendation would be to enrol in your local library. Read every book you can and decide whether you are a fundamentalist or prefer the technical approach.  Whenever you read a book and get a reference to another book, look it up and read that too. And on and on...

I've been dedicated for over six years and had many ups and downs in not only the learning process, in live trading but also in my belief if I could actually be successful as an investor/trader... Strap in, commit, and don't give up...

I haven't started with $55k and luckily too, as it would have been reduced significantly during my formative years as an investor and really would have tested my commitment. I'd start with investing maybe $10k or $20k of that and focus on risk management and position sizing. That way you won't get wiped out on a single trade...

If there is only one piece of advice I would give that you take in, it would be ALWAYS USE A STOP LOSS. If you don't know what that is, learn about it and make that your number one priority before anything else. 

All the best with your adventure into this exciting game


----------



## minwa (25 October 2014)

Nortorious said:


> Read every book you can and decide whether you are a fundamentalist or prefer the technical approach.  Whenever you read a book and get a reference to another book, look it up and read that too. And on and on...




That's not very time efficient and there's a lot of junk out there. Do online searches for reviews and narrow to a few in the area you are interested in. 

TAFE or something won't make you into a trader/investor. Unless you want to work in the industry, it's useless as everything you learn there you can learn online or in books. I'd bet 95% of seminar attendees fail, and the ones that do succeed do not do so by using the actual seminar.


----------



## dlineinvestor (25 October 2014)

minwa said:


> That's not very time efficient and there's a lot of junk out there. Do online searches for reviews and narrow to a few in the area you are interested in.
> 
> TAFE or something won't make you into a trader/investor. Unless you want to work in the industry, it's useless as everything you learn there you can learn online or in books. I'd bet 95% of seminar attendees fail, and the ones that do succeed do not do so by using the actual seminar.




Boy ... your about as positive as they get ! 
Notorious has the right idea. 

sam .. don't complicate the process read a few books but the money is made in "the waiting" Waiting for the right time to buy look at last October and this October. If you stick with it you can make it, better yet find someone that's making money and work with him. Sometimes easier said than done. "It's a journey."


----------



## minwa (25 October 2014)

dlineinvestor said:


> Boy ... your about as positive as they get !




Hehe well that's my experience. From OP's posting he wants to make it to "top", not just just making his money work slightly harder than the term deposit rate.

I've been looking at the oil and forex market since I was about 13. Then all my high school and some of my university years were spent studying the markets. My grades from year 10 were expected to achieve a university entrace score of 95+, I ended up with just above 80 because I gave up school studies in favor of trading. Pretty much a few hours almost every night until the sun came up sometimes before I got ready for school for a few years before I found any form of success. Attended 2 different 3 day seminar things and they crippled my journey more than they helped.  

In the end all the time/energy spent and sacrificed were worth it, but it wasn't a easy journey. If you can't deal with negatives, don't even start is my advice. That was my reality, maybe others have had a much easier road to success.


----------



## Nortorious (27 October 2014)

Great post Minwa.

I think that is the biggest lesson:- be prepared for a long journey with many bends in the roads. You will get knocked down many times as you find your way but if you truly want to make it as a trader full time, then you need to shrug the tough times off and keep forging forward.

My post earlier on was regarding putting in the time (reading as much as he can). Whilst it isn't time efficient (unless you read quickly and during times you can't do anything else, i.e. a train commute), it does allow you to learn a few points here and there. I have actually found re-reading some of the better books two or more years after the initial reading, that there was many more things in the book I couldn't perceive in the first reading and that came down to getting experience in the markets and taking some hits and also having some wins.

So, apart from lesson 1 - always use stops, lesson 2 would be fully commit to the journey and don't stop until you achieve your goal.


----------

